# NX2k Questions



## thuGin (Sep 6, 2004)

Do they come with LSD (Limited Slip Differntial)
and a 93-94 Sentra SE-R vs a 91 NX2k who would win both cars being stock
and overall are the NXs a good car? all I know about are the SE-Rs but im bout to buy a NX that has the SR motor in it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

the se-r would win in a drag race, its lighter, but in scca, prolly the nx cuz of its better suspension

the nx is a great car to buy, the one thing i wish my se-r had would be t-tops (which isnt offered on se-r's), does the nx ur lookin at have t-tops? they fickin rule

srry, not sure on the lsd, i would take a guess and say yeah they do, but im not for sure

nice find on the nx


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

thuGin said:


> Do they come with LSD (Limited Slip Differntial)
> and a 93-94 Sentra SE-R vs a 91 NX2k who would win both cars being stock
> and overall are the NXs a good car? all I know about are the SE-Rs but im bout to buy a NX that has the SR motor in it.
> :thumbup:


all nx2000's came with lsd ( i cant wait till my nx2k is on the road to light both tires up) the sentra would win in a straight line but around the turns a nx2k would own. got any more questions let us know...good luck and you will love it


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

NK2K's really suck ass. I hate them.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

??????????

what was the point of ur reply??

hes gonna buy one, he likes them along with a lot of us, y post that u hate them?

i say go for it, its a great car, and pretty rare, its a great find, have fun with it

i say great car

also, if u own one, instead of sayin u hate them, y not post ur reasons y since u have first hand experience with one


----------



## xtremegroat (Jun 2, 2004)

post pics of the nx when you get so we can check it out


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

91ser said:


> ??????????
> 
> what was the point of ur reply??
> 
> ...


im pretty sure hes joking around lol, hes a big nx2k enthusiast...


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

even if, the guy asking the question has only 1 post, and its about the nx2k, so why post that they suck?

srry, just dont get it, not trying to start anything



STRATTON said:


> im pretty sure hes joking around lol, hes a big nx2k enthusiast...


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

91ser said:


> even if, the guy asking the question has only 1 post, and its about the nx2k, so why post that they suck?
> 
> srry, just dont get it, not trying to start anything


Because he's old school, and knows his shit, and if he feels like yanking your chain, you can deal with it or go to hell and die. 

PW's NX is so ill, you couldn't even handle it.

All USDM NX2K have VLSD. You could never tell the difference between it and a 91-99 SE-R in a race of any type if both drivers were equal, unless you were over 100mph they would be almost identical.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

i just dont feel like its a great way to welcome ppl to our board, srry, just my two cents worth



BennittoMallito said:


> Because he's old school, and knows his shit, and if he feels like yanking your chain, you can deal with it or go to hell and die.
> 
> PW's NX is so ill, you couldn't even handle it.
> 
> All USDM NX2K have VLSD. You could never tell the difference between it and a 91-99 SE-R in a race of any type if both drivers were equal, unless you were over 100mph they would be almost identical.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

The NX is a monster on highspeed turns


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

pretty white that is funny stuff, NX2k is an awesome ride and so far is my favorite fwd car to drive. But good luck finding body panels or interior parts


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I was just playing around geesh. If you were truly in the circles you would know that that was a joke post. 
Anyway, PM me if you need anything. Fonque and Stratton know their stuff too. Bennito, what good man? You still in South Africa? Big difference between Long Island and Africa huh? :cheers:


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Proof that NX's suck:








The eyebrows are from Koschi from Germany. ([email protected])
The clear turnsignals were from FonqueCo. Thesame fonque that posted here. 
The front spoiler is from MSDesign GMbh. (www.ms-design.com)








The hatch spoiler is Erebuni RW391 and the roof spoiler is Origional Nissan from Europe.








The yellow fogs are origional Nissan from France. Yeah, the NX does suck cause I koow it well. It will suck all the money out of you if you truly like it!


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

was good pretty white, i just noticed your mirrors, i assume u painted the stock ones ? never the less it looks real good...


----------



## junknstuff (Oct 15, 2004)

Fonque said:


> pretty white that is funny stuff, NX2k is an awesome ride and so far is my favorite fwd car to drive. But good luck finding body panels or interior parts


i actually just parted everything out of my 1993 nx2000, so if anyone needs anything (including panels and fenders), send me a PM.


----------

